

Steve Wozniak is "Embarrassed" by this Clip of Ashton Kutcher as Steve Jobs - rpm4321
http://www.avclub.com/articles/jobs,91605/

======
swampthing
For those interested, here's the actual quote from Woz:

 _Totally wrong. Personalities and where the ideas of computers affecting
society did not come from Jobs. They inspired me and were widely spoken at the
Homebrew Computer Club. Steve came back from Oregon and came to a club meeting
and didn't start talking about this great social impact. His idea was to make
a $20 PC board and sell it for $40 to help people at the club build the
computer I'd given away. Steve came from selling surplus parts at HalTed he
always saw a way to make a quick buck off my designs (this was the 5th time).

The lofty talk came much further down the line.

I never looked like a professional. We were both kids. Our relationship was so
different than what was portrayed. I'm embarrassed but if the movie is fun and
entertaining, all the better. Anyone who reads my book iWoz can get a clearer
picture._

Source: [http://gizmodo.com/5978777/woz-says-kutchers-steve-jobs-
movi...](http://gizmodo.com/5978777/woz-says-kutchers-steve-jobs-movie-scene-
is-totally-wrong?tag=apple)

------
gamegoblin
While the Woz might not approve of adding dramatic scenes to historically
based films (and I don't blame him at all), it has a pretty big precedent in
the movie industry. Apollo 13 comes to mind, when one of the crew yells at the
other about the accident with stirring the oxygen (there was no such argument;
all astronauts were very professional).

That being said, while I think most people on this site would prefer a more
accurate portrayal, the non-hacker audience probably thinks it's good cinema.

~~~
pasbesoin
I haven't read the OP's instance of citation, but I read another account of
what Woz said. His... "concern", might be the word, was that while he
understands dramatic license, what he saw was not at all "in character".

At the same time, the quotes I saw didn't appear to paint him as being overly
(or even?) upset about this. And he freely granted that he, like everyone
else, has only seen the previewed scene, and that he doesn't have any idea how
the rest of the film will be.

He did mention his book, "iWoz", as another source/recounting. I am now rather
tempted to read it.

P.S. I also recall now his recounting that the idea of computer as... "social
instrument" actually came from him and in turn from his connections within
various... "hacking communities". Whereas the clip seemed to be ascribing this
perspective to Jobs. Woz describes Jobs as instead the fellow who repeatedly
took his ideas and turned them into commercial opportunities.

This, I think, would be a very significant departure from reality -- one to
which I would object. (Amongst other things, it would seem to be hinting at
yet another "geek as a/un/poorly-social" stereotyping.)

------
dm8
I hope this movie doesn't make Woz as the guy who was total nerd and didn't
know what to do with computers.

